# Eurotropin 120 iu pharma or gen



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

So I've been offered this eurotropin and been told its pharma grade to me it really doesn't look as what it's being sold as, just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this?? I've been told that its been shipped over from France!! Looks ok to me but not sure of spending out on it unless I have some hard evidence of its quality have been reading up but can't find if it is actual pharma grade or generic??


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

AV not used it ,but I know it's not pharma grade.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

no where near pharma grade. It looks the same as Intratropin, same style box etc, so it'll be a simple generic GH, probably made by Kefei.

wouldnt touch it personally.

from france, via chinese back street lol.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> no where near pharma grade. It looks the same as Intratropin, same style box etc, so it'll be a simple generic GH, probably made by Kefei.
> 
> wouldnt touch it personally.
> 
> from france, via chinese back street lol.


I was thinking is there a place called france in china :whistling:


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

LER said:


> AV not used it ,but I know it's not pharma grade.


Not questioning you mate but how do you know??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

RockyO said:


> Not questioning you mate but how do you know??


EuroPharma isnt a pharmaceutical lab for one, theyre a UGL, so they wont be selling pharmaceutical grade growth buddy.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> EuroPharma isnt a pharmaceutical lab for one, theyre a UGL, so they wont be selling pharmaceutical grade growth buddy.


cheers mate was just looking on there websit now and didnt believe thier products where Pharma thats all i needed to know cheers mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

RockyO said:


> cheers mate was just looking on there websit now and didnt believe thier products where Pharma thats all i needed to know cheers mate


it'll be the same GH as other labs like Medtech use. Just generic blue/coloured top stuff, Kefei stuff really.

quality and strength wise, will, life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get lol.


----------

